# Tucker Buffalo Trail Saddle



## QHH (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm not finding a lot of info on the _Tucker Buffalo Trail_ Saddle so was wondering if anyone here has any experiences with it?
Thanks


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have any questions about the saddle, email horse saddle shop. I had a high cantle circle y and it was very comfortable in the way the cantle supports the hips. If you order one, be sure to cover your horse with a sheet on top of your saddle pad and wrap the stirrups with plastic wrap. Be sure to clean any grit from the soles of your boots. This will keep the saddle in pristine condition and should get you a full refund if it doesn't fit.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

QHH said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm not finding a lot of info on the _Tucker Buffalo Trail_ Saddle so was wondering if anyone here has any experiences with it?
> Thanks


Found this !
Tucker Buffalo Trail Saddles Reviews @ Horse Tack Review

Rawhide


----------



## QHH (Jun 16, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> If you have any questions about the saddle, email horse saddle shop. I had a high cantle circle y and it was very comfortable in the way the cantle supports the hips. If you order one, be sure to cover your horse with a sheet on top of your saddle pad and wrap the stirrups with plastic wrap. Be sure to clean any grit from the soles of your boots. This will keep the saddle in pristine condition and should get you a full refund if it doesn't fit.


Thanks Saddlebag, unfortunately I'm in New Zealand 



Rawhide said:


> Found this !
> Tucker Buffalo Trail Saddles Reviews @ Horse Tack Review
> 
> Rawhide


Yes I read that one Rawhide, thanks very much! I was wondering if any members here had any experience with the saddle. I like its plain-ness to be honest. First time Western tack person


----------

